
New Approaches to Cracking the Communication of Whales and Dolphins - eth0up
https://bioneers.org/james-nestor-new-approaches-to-cracking-the-communication-of-whales-and-dolphins-bioneers-2016/
======
eth0up
An article (more comprehensive) for those preferring to avoid linked video
lecture:

[https://everwideningcircles.com/2018/10/28/sperm-whales-
clic...](https://everwideningcircles.com/2018/10/28/sperm-whales-clicks-go-
right-through-us/)

I would have posted the article as the main link, but chose the video lecture
for its title, seemingly more fit for HN.

